# 722k: Show marked "done" yet not recorded



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've had a 722k for a month now and it's been great except that twice I've had a situation where I see a show scheduled to record, and later, it is marked as "Done", yet there is no recording. If I select it in the schedule history, it has the Start and Stop entries as usual, but it is missing the AV Recorded and AV Stopped lines that every successful recording has. 

Also odd, is that another event - a lower priority Dishpass - was recorded on the same tuner at that time. The lower priority Dishpass is for a show that is on about 4 channels. Once in a while it is on 2 or 3 channels at once. It should have recorded one of these while recording the higher priority show - but when the time comes, it looks like the Dishpass "wins" and starts recording on two channels on both tuners, then the higher priority event just "goes through the motions" and has its entry marked "Done" with no actual activity. (And since it was supposedly "Done" the DVR makes no attempt to pick up later showings since they are seen as duplicates.)

The low priority Dishpass is "Criminal Minds" and two different shows (both higher priority) have failed to record. I think the Dishpass was created earlier than the higher priority timers. I don't know if that matters, but it seems odd that the Dishpass events are always listed first in the history before the higher priority events that fail.

Is this a known bug? I just restricted the Dishpass to a single channel. Since the issue is only happening once every two weeks or so, I won't know if that fixes it for some time. Does anyone know if that's good workaround?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk.
How many Dish Passes have you set?


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you!

8 Dish passes total. 

1 is for a movie that hasn't made it to video yet. (no events.)

6 are for series that weren't showing when I got the DVR. One of these has just generated its first events on Feb 8th. The others are all still eventless. My plan was to delete the passes and make DVR events for these once they get going since DVR events seem to be the preferred way of doing things. These were always restricted to one channel.

And then there is the Criminal Minds dish pass, for which I used an any channel Dish pass because I wanted to quickly collect a bunch and archive them to the EHD for later. 

Total of 47 timers and 275 events in the schedule.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I've not experienced this problem yet. It's been reported that excessive Dish Passes do cause problems which is why I asked. Some of the former D* users set up DP's instead of timers.


----------



## DanB_DISH (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't heard anything on this before but then again, I haven't ran into very many customers using Dish Pass. I will see to it that we get a technical problem report filled out. Can I get your software version? Just hit menu twice.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Dan.

The software version is L682RMQD-N.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't think Dish Pass is the problem. I only have one set now and I get this early termination sometimes. Not often, and it was also an issue before I ever set up a dish pass. It is irritating!

Unfortunately it never seems to happen in something that was really bad so I wouldn't care, only in shows where I really get into...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> I don't think Dish Pass is the problem. I only have one set now and I get this early termination sometimes. ...


The *early* termination problem is discussed here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2697578#post2697578

In the problem described in this thread the recording does not even start. Likely a different problem.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ooops! My bad.

I have seen this problem very rarely and never could put a circumstance with it. Just didn't record. But it is so rare, I had forgotten about it. I think the last time was a few months ago.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I have seen it before also, most recently with OTA timers.

I have found that if you delete the timer, and re-create it, it will prevent it from happening again.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's been 2 weeks since I restricted the "Criminal Minds" Dish pass to one channel. Since that time, I haven't had any of the mysterious "done" but not actually recorded events for other shows - including specifically the shows/times where it had happened in the past. So this looks like a good workaround and a clue for the developers.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Just a suggestion, but I would delete that Dish Pass and replace it with a timer.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll probably do that eventually but I wanted to make small steps for debugging purposes. I didn't want to make myself fear dish passes in general if it's only the relatively rare cases where a pass can match on multiple channels at once that causes this.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

You can always look at the schedule itself and see if it gives a reason as to why it was interrupted. It will usually say something like STB Reset or signal loss, or you may even see something to the effect of "cancelled". Also, you may want to make sure that someone else is not stopping the event or there are no timers interrupting them based on priority. Also, check your TV2 remote address (or even TV1 is setup as a UHF). I have seen people have issues like this when their remote was magically set to a matching channel as a neighbor. Using your remote you may have inadvertently setup a timer on their receiver due to using the same "channel" on the remote, and when they cancel on their end it cancels yours. The range on those remotes can be 200 feet. I have seen some installs get the same issue from even further.

Either way, my first recommendation is seeing if the schedule says anything abnormal on one of those recordings.

You mentioned this was a new receiver so I am thinking remote addresses may be an issue on this one. Also, if its new and you had any other issues that required the remote to be readdressed the issue would have resolved that way.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Tony,

The schedule said "done" in both cases. No notes of cancellation, or signal loss. Looking at the Schedule, after noticing the missing recordings, it looked something like this:

[1] done Criminal Minds
[2] done Criminal Minds
[1] done Gold Rush Alaska

All three of those were at the same time, and the third was missing in the my recordings list.

Only when I press Select on the individual entries could I see a difference. Normal "done" recordings look like this:

Event Completed by User 1
Start Time : 7:00 PM
AV Recorded: 7:00 PM
Stop Time: 8:00 PM
AV Stopped: 8:00 PM

The events that were marked done yet were missing just had:

Event Completed by User 1
Start Time: 7:00 PM

Stop Time: 8:00 PM

(With blank lines where the AV Recorded and AV Stopped would normally be.)

I believe the inability to do the AV recording was because both tuners had already been occupied by the LOWER priority Dish Pass (Criminal minds.) This dish pass had shown in the schedule ahead of time as if it would use one channel but when the time came, it seems that the lower priority dish pass saw matching events on both channels and grabbed both tuners.

As for the remotes - these are recurring events that were set up once weeks ago and are working normally again once I restricted the dish pass to a single channel. (There have been no changes to the timers where the events were missed.)

I had looked ahead in the schedule and saw them set to be recorded and I later looked back in the schedule and saw them marked as "done" only there were no recordings. All were related to User 1. I have only used the IR remote on the one TV.

Likewise, the timers show up in my timers list, so I don't think I managed to drive someone else's DVR.

I haven't change any remote addresses.

By the way, it's in single mode/shared view so I would think that if there was a UHF conflict with a neighbor, it would be pretty noticeable. It never does strange things and there is nothing extra or missing from my timers list. Also, the UHF antenna has never been attached to the DVR. Since I don't yet use the UHF remote I thought that would minimize chances of stray RF doing anything strange.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Orion9 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> The schedule said "done" in both cases. No notes of cancellation, or signal loss. Looking at the Schedule, after noticing the missing recordings, it looked something like this:
> 
> ...


Can you give me the programming that is set to be recorded at that time and the priority of those programs? I have a box I can try it on and maybe see if I can mimic it. You mentioned 3 timers at the same time. Perhaps a conflict is what prevented it, and it is not labeling it. I could just be reading too much into it though, which is why I want to be double sure with an experiment.

Also, although very unlikely, address the TV2 remote just to be double sure. I have seen many strange things happen in single mode and dual mode, and with missing antennas. I never count things out until the issue is resolved.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

[email protected] Network said:


> You can always look at the schedule itself and see if it gives a reason as to why it was interrupted...


See Posts #8 and #9 above. This thread is not about the "early ending" issue that Dish is doing nothing about.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2697578#post2697578

In *this thread* the recording never starts.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

[email protected] Network said:


> Can you give me the programming that is set to be recorded at that time and the priority of those programs? I have a box I can try it on and maybe see if I can mimic it. You mentioned 3 timers at the same time. Perhaps a conflict is what prevented it, and it is not labeling it. I could just be reading too much into it though, which is why I want to be double sure with an experiment.


Priority 4 Gold Rush Alaska DVR
Priority 9 Flying Wild Alaska DVR
Priority 29 60 Minutes DVR
Priority 43 Criminal Minds Priority Pass
(Originally not restricted to any channel. Shows on A&E, ION, IONW, KPXG, KOIN here.)

The failures were:
On a Friday night, one of the Alaska shows didn't record. (I can't remember which.)
On a Sunday night, 60 minutes didn't record.

In both cases the schedule looked as expected going forward and both were marked "done" after, but were missing the AV lines as well as a recording in "My recordings". The lower priority dish pass "Criminal Minds" was recorded on both tuners at these times.

I believe (not 100% sure) that the Criminal minds pass was created before the higher priority events. I'm not sure if that is an issue or if it's just a random race condition that determines who grabs the tuners in these cases.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

SaltiDawg said:


> See Posts #8 and #9 above. This thread is not about the "early ending" issue that Dish is doing nothing about.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2697578#post2697578
> 
> In *this thread* the recording never starts.


I can see that using the word "interrupted" led to confusion. I understand the issue here but thanks for pointing out a bad choice of words. I am here working on both issues, I just need as much information as possible to get it to the engineers. Sending them "Timers not working" will lead to an inability for them to understand the issue itself, let alone find a resolution.



Orion9 said:


> Priority 4 Gold Rush Alaska DVR
> Priority 9 Flying Wild Alaska DVR
> Priority 29 60 Minutes DVR
> Priority 43 Criminal Minds Priority Pass
> ...


Thank you for this information. I am going to plug it in the same way you did originally. Also, are you EA or WA? I want to be as accurate as I can in the duplication and don't want anything left to chance. Also, are these timers set to New, or New and Repeats (which I would assume is right due to the 5 channels mentioned)? This may take a bit to reproduce, but I will be vigilant so that the issue can be resolved in a future software update. I know that it is not currently on a KPI (Known Product Issue) for the hardware, which typically means that the reports were inaccurate or non-descriptive.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I haven't quite figured out these arcs, but my DVR is receiving from sats at 119, 110, and 129. I think that means western arc.

Event details:
Gold Rush is New episodes on channel 182 DISC
Flying Wild is New episodes on channel 182 DISC
60 Minutes is All episodes on channel 006-00 KOIN
Criminal Minds was All episodes on any channel.

Yes, I would expect it to take a bit to reproduce because things will look fine in the schedule. That's why I wasn't overly confident that my workaround was working until I had a couple of weeks without anything missed.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

[email protected] Network said:


> ... I am here working on both issues, I just need as much information as possible to get it to the engineers. ...


Thanks for the reply. It is my understanding that Dish is doing absolutely nothing to resolve the "other" problem of timers ending early. (I posted my experience with dish in the other thread as I linked above in this thread.)

Can you share what Dish is doing, if anything, on that problem??


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Thanks for the reply. It is my understanding that Dish is doing absolutely nothing to resolve the "other" problem of timers ending early. (I posted my experience with dish in the other thread as I linked above in this thread.)
> 
> Can you share what Dish is doing, if anything, on that problem??


I think this dropped thru the cracks...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think I may have figured out what is going on, but not the why.

I've been monitoring closely my DVR scheduling because a couple shows got missed over the last week.

Tonight I noticed that at the 8PM scheduled events, it was showing 3 SAT events at that time, and as you know there are only 2 SAT tuners. I know that is not what was shown when I looked last night.

The set was L&O UK, CSI-NY, and ESPN Friday Night Fights. Luckily I caught it in time and skipped the L&O and the other two recorded as scheduled.


----------

